# Horses in Music Videos



## Maple

I don't know if this has been discussed before.. 

Anyway, sure many of you have seen the music video for "Feel the Love" by Rudimental. Personally I think the horses look miserable and I have a giant urge to stick a bit in the mouths of these lads and see how they like having their faces yanked on :twisted:





 

It got me thinking.. what "horse" videos do you love? and which are completely horrific???


----------



## DrumRunner

That is such a cluster****.


----------



## Mochachino

What is most upsetting to me is that owners contract their horses out for these types of jobs. Im sure there is someone watching these animalss while they are doing their "job"? Why would they not step in and suggest a more gentle hand?


----------



## Canterklutz

This music video is promoting an urban riding club which is aiming to keep underprivileged youth off the streets. They do not have the resources for top notch equipment and quality instruction but they try to make the best of what they have. The horses were slaughterbound rescues from the New Holland auction. Yes there are obvious beginner mistakes in the video but this is the reality of the situation and the producers of the video aren't sugar-coating anything.


----------



## Maple

Canterklutz said:


> This music video is promoting an urban riding club which is aiming to keep underprivileged youth off the streets. They do not have the resources for top notch equipment and quality instruction but they try to make the best of what they have. The horses were slaughterbound rescues from the New Holland auction. Yes there are obvious beginner mistakes in the video but this is the reality of the situation and the producers of the video aren't sugar-coating anything.


I'm all for under privileged youths getting an interest in horses and keeping them off the streets, but it doesn't take top notch equipment or quality instruction to learn not haul the faces off a horse. If they are interested in riding, all it takes is a library card or the internet to read up on proper methods.. or the founder of the riding club to give them basic intstructions. 

We used to have a group of troubled kids come out and muck out at the stables i used to ride at. Every summer they would be given a week of learning to ride and how to handle the horses. For the most part, they were all lovely to deal with and I had great time for them... the ones who kept coming back asked questions and wanted to learn.


----------



## soileddove

Horses in the Ghetto-- Prof and St. Paul Slim

I _love_ these guys, but I always cringe when St. Paul Slim is stopping his horse.. I chalk it up to someone (the owner) not taking the time to educate them. Oh.. There's swearing.. I don't know if I have to warn you guys or if I can post it or not.. Oops.


----------

